# Jay Cutler Pictures (new)



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2007)

got these from another board, supposedly taken 3-31-07

his legs are HUGE!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2007)

a few more...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow! Yeah, he's a beast.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 4, 2007)

Prince said:


> got these from another board, supposedly taken 3-31-07
> 
> his legs are HUGE!


It was on 03-24-2007 in Belgium, guest posing in a gym called Body magic(Fitnesscentrum Body Magic).

More pics...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 4, 2007)

One day later, he was guest posing at the Sport&Fitness Cup(A competition held by Mondher Bennour, the same man that hosted the Dutch Grand Prix.)

So this is 03-25-2007, Pictures are from Welkom bij For Fun Sport


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 5, 2007)

Holy crap, his legs are ridiculously large.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 5, 2007)

Working on Mr O #2


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2007)

damn....lean for the offseason too.  that is one thing that is cool about Jay.  He doesn't get fat as hell.


----------

